# concerning the HDMI issue a lot of us are experiencing...



## kisby

I spoke with Tivo support tonight via chat. They told me there is no ETA for the patch to fix this, but they are working on it. I made it clear I was very disappointed to hear that. He made these suggestions:

1. Reboot your Tivo by unplugging for 15 seconds.
2. change HDMI cords.
3. change the HDMI input on your TV to a different input.

According to him, these things _usually_ work. I am trying them out.

He knew nothing about changing the video auto settings as a fix I saw in another thread.

I hope this helps.


----------



## TiVoMargret

We are actively working on the HDMI issues.

In the meantime, if you experience either the red screen or the black screen, please unplug the HDMI cable in the back of the TiVo box, and then plug it back in. You shouldn't have to reboot the box.

I am very sorry for this trouble.

--Margret


----------



## kisby

Thanks, TiVoMargaret. I hope this works. My wife has been mad at me for 5 days now. She can't watch her shows, some don't record. I'm the one who spent over $1000.00 just two months ago for 2 Tivos and a bunch of minis to replace our TWC DVRs. She keeps reminding me that at least the TWC DVRs worked!

Perhaps a couple of months of service added on for free would appease!


----------



## Kremlar

kisby said:


> Thanks, TiVoMargaret. I hope this works. My wife has been mad at me for 5 days now. She can't watch her shows, some don't record. I'm the one who spent over $1000.00 just two months ago for 2 Tivos and a bunch of minis to replace our TWC DVRs. She keeps reminding me that at least the TWC DVRs worked!
> 
> Perhaps a couple of months of service added on for free would appease!


:up:


----------



## Hilbe

TiVoMargret said:


> We are actively working on the HDMI issues.
> 
> In the meantime, if you experience either the red screen or the black screen, please unplug the HDMI cable in the back of the TiVo box, and then plug it back in. You shouldn't have to reboot the box.
> 
> I am very sorry for this trouble.
> 
> --Margret


Do you have a list of known issues with HDMI we can see?

My person issues:

- HDMI connection errors on live TV from time to time. Fix is to reseat the HDMI cable.
- Vizio 4K TV loses audio every 3 to 5 seconds at 4k resolution. Fix is to manually set the TiVo resolution to 1080p and disable 4k output.


----------



## sangs

TiVoMargret said:


> We are actively working on the HDMI issues.
> 
> In the meantime, if you experience either the red screen or the black screen, please unplug the HDMI cable in the back of the TiVo box, and then plug it back in. You shouldn't have to reboot the box.
> 
> I am very sorry for this trouble.
> 
> --Margret


Have switched cables and inputs and STILL have to do this every single time I try to watch something on Netflix. It is beyond maddening at this point. I don't know what the heck they did with this "update," but it sure didn't make the Bolt better. :down:


----------



## aaronwt

The issue I'm having is with Netflix. HDMI wise it has been fine for me with solid video and audio output over HDMI. But Netflix will reboot the Bolt or just not play the 2160P encodes if it doesn't reboot.


----------



## kisby

TiVoMargret said:


> I am very sorry for the inconvenience. I expect this to be fixed with an upcoming minor update. (Which *might* be out before the holidays, but I'm not sure yet.)
> 
> --Margret


I've made all the changes suggested and still having problems. My TVs are not older. They are all purchased within three years. One is a new 2015 top of the line major brand. I have changed my HDMI cables with new, top of the line HDMI at my expense. Nothing has fixed the problem.

The idea that a fix "might" be available before the holidays is very disappointing. That's too long. We are almost without TV at our house. I am now disconnecting the Tivo from some TVs and going to straight cable into my TV, which means no DVR, no Netflix, etc. I agree with those who suggest that this new update should be rolled back until there is a proper fix. My Tivo was working well before the update, now it is not.

I was a very happy Tivo customer a week ago, today I am very dissatisfied.


----------



## GoodSpike

I had this problem (red screen) on about the first three times I tried to watch something on Netflix and/or Amazon, but after that it went away without my doing anything.


----------



## tokenwiz

I just bought my TIVO - wondering why I should hold on to this on the basis that TIVO "might" be able to fix it before the holidays I agree with the previous poster that suggests service extensions while TIVO is working this out. Why should the consumers' be suffering from this issue?


----------



## wolfskinbjc

TiVoMargret said:


> We are actively working on the HDMI issues.
> 
> In the meantime, if you experience either the red screen or the black screen, please unplug the HDMI cable in the back of the TiVo box, and then plug it back in. You shouldn't have to reboot the box.
> 
> I am very sorry for this trouble.
> 
> --Margret


I hope this will fix the xbox one issue (fast forward/rewind with dolby digital enabled )


----------



## TiVoMargret

If you are experiencing the red screen, please email [email protected] with the subject "red screen" and include your TSN. I believe I have a fix for you.

--Margret


----------



## measel

Got a new bolt and a new Sharp 4k tv. Love the bolt and the picture quality is excellent. But whenever I turn the tv back on...bam...Not authorized. 

Unplugging hdmi and plugging it back in works sometimes, but this is -5 on the wife-acceptance-factor. 

Making the bolt go standby before turning off the TV seems to work but haven't tested extensively and again, not really acceptable to have to do this.

Oh, and netflix doesn't work at all, but Amazon does...


----------



## TiVoMargret

measel said:


> Got a new bolt and a new Sharp 4k tv. Love the bolt and the picture quality is excellent. But whenever I turn the tv back on...bam...Not authorized.
> 
> Unplugging hdmi and plugging it back in works sometimes, but this is -5 on the wife-acceptance-factor.
> 
> Making the bolt go standby before turning off the TV seems to work but haven't tested extensively and again, not really acceptable to have to do this.
> 
> Oh, and netflix doesn't work at all, but Amazon does...


Are you using the HDMI cable provided with the BOLT?


----------



## drooplug

What's the deal with the HDMI cable that came with the bolt? I tried using an Amazon Cable and it didn't work with the Tivo, yet the one supplied did.


----------



## Walternate

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are experiencing the red screen, please email [email protected] with the subject "red screen" and include your TSN. I believe I have a fix for you.
> 
> --Margret


I have the red screen problem with Netflix and Amazon like others have reported. Everything else works fine, even the recent addition of Hulu. I sent an email for the fix. However if "the fix" is using the supplied HDMI cable, I'm currently using it and still have the red screen issue. Hopefully you have something else in mind. Why not just share it here rather than sending all those emails?


----------



## Kremlar

No response to my email yet.


----------



## Hilbe

drooplug said:


> What's the deal with the HDMI cable that came with the bolt? I tried using an Amazon Cable and it didn't work with the Tivo, yet the one supplied did.


The Bolt comes with an HDMI 2.0 cable. These are fairly new. If your cable is >2 years old you probably don't have one. I had issues with my audio until I upgraded my HDMI 1.4 cable to the new 2.0 with 60fps supported. The important part is HDMI 2.0 and 60 fps.


----------



## Hilbe

Here are the cables I got that work on 4k 60fps:

http://www.monoprice.com/Search/Index?keyword=cabernet+series+hdmi

One thing to note, these are directional cables. You cannot extend them or put them through a wall plate (unless bristled).

Here are some cables I *think* will do 60fps, since they're claiming 18Gbps and 60hz:

http://www.monoprice.com/search/index?keyword=hdmi+lux


----------



## aaronwt

Hilbe said:


> Here are the cables I got that work on 4k 60fps:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Search/Index?keyword=cabernet+series+hdmi
> 
> One thing to note, these are directional cables. You cannot extend them or put them through a wall plate (unless bristled).
> 
> Here are some cables I *think* will do 60fps, since they're claiming 18Gbps and 60hz:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/search/index?keyword=hdmi+lux


No need to spend so much. I got a bunch of hdmi cables from Amazon for a little over $4 each. They work perfectly fine with all my 4k devices at 2160P60 and lower.. The brand was Aurum.


----------



## gespears

I've had three of the Amazon cables go bad so be careful with them.


----------



## jim1971

I'm not experiencing any HDMI problems but the issue of HDMI 2.0 vs HDMI 1.x came up.

Is it time to consider replacing 'spare' HDMI cables with new ones? I have many around the house and don't want to experience a gotcha because I needed HDMI 2.0 and didn't know it. I've recently found and tossed out some cat5 cables (not cat5e) because they managed to survive in a box.

Is it a big deal or not just yet?


----------



## aaronwt

gespears said:


> I've had three of the Amazon cables go bad so be careful with them.


How did they go bad?

I purchased several dozen of the Aurum HDMI cables in September to replace most of my Monoprice HDMI cables. So far they have been working great. Even with all my 4K devices.


----------



## Hilbe

jim1971 said:


> I'm not experiencing any HDMI problems but the issue of HDMI 2.0 vs HDMI 1.x came up.
> 
> Is it time to consider replacing 'spare' HDMI cables with new ones? I have many around the house and don't want to experience a gotcha because I needed HDMI 2.0 and didn't know it. I've recently found and tossed out some cat5 cables (not cat5e) because they managed to survive in a box.
> 
> Is it a big deal or not just yet?


It is a big enough deal that TiVo has an article about it for the Bolt. I replaced mine with the HDMI 2.0 60 fps 18Gbps cable hoping for a little more longevity than the HDMI 1.4 cable it replaced.


----------



## apw2607

Theres no such thing as a hdmi 2.0 cable. You can certainly go out and buy expensive cables but you will be wasting your money.

The hdmi cable that comes with the bolt is exactly the same as any other hdmi cable.


----------



## atmuscarella

apw2607 said:


> Theres no such thing as a hdmi 2.0 cable. You can certainly go out and buy expensive cables but you will be wasting your money.
> 
> The hdmi cable that comes with the bolt is exactly the same as any other hdmi cable.


This is from Wikipedia:

Cables

Although no maximum length for an HDMI cable is specified, signal attenuation (dependent on the cable's construction quality and conducting materials) limits usable lengths in practice.[107][108] HDMI 1.3 defines two cable categories: Category 1-certified cables, which have been tested at 74.5 MHz (which would include resolutions such as 720p60 and 1080i60), and Category 2-certified cables, which have been tested at 340 MHz (which would include resolutions such as 1080p60 and 2160p30).[101][109][110] Category 1 HDMI cables are marketed as "Standard" and Category 2 HDMI cables as "High Speed".[4] This labeling guideline for HDMI cables went into effect on October 17, 2008.[111][112] Category 1 and 2 cables can either meet the required parameter specifications for interpair skew, far-end crosstalk, attenuation and differential impedance, or they can meet the required nonequalized/equalized eye diagram requirements.[109] A cable of about 5 meters (16 feet) can be manufactured to Category 1 specifications easily and inexpensively by using 28 AWG (0.081 mm²) conductors.[107] With better quality construction and materials, including 24 AWG (0.205 mm²) conductors, an HDMI cable can reach lengths of up to 15 meters (49 feet).[107] Many HDMI cables under 5 meters of length that were made before the HDMI 1.3 specification can work as Category 2 cables, but only Category 2-tested cables are guaranteed to work for Category 2 purposes.[113]

As of the HDMI 1.4 specification, the following cable types are defined for HDMI in general:[114][115]

Standard HDMI Cable  up to 1080i and 720p
Standard HDMI Cable with Ethernet
Automotive HDMI Cable
High Speed HDMI Cable  1080p, 4K, 3D and deep color
High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet

An HDMI cable is usually composed of four shielded twisted pairs, with impedance of the order of 100 Ω, plus several separate conductors.​As you can see there are some older cables that will give people problems so while there are no "special" 4K only cables you do need a High Speed one that doesn't have any issues. Which is why TiVo wants people to use the one they send out with the Bolt.


----------



## kisby

I'm using the cable that came with the Tivo and still have the problem. This issue is the UPDATE that was clearly not properly tested before rolling out! I remain very disappointed that we have no fix, no ETA for a fix, no rollback of the bad update. We are left hanging. Right now, my Tivos and minis add up to over $1,000.00 worth of paperweights!

Right now, all I want for Christmas is my Tivo to work!


----------



## clark_kent

Some FYI on HDMI cables that I found useful:

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/premium-hdmi-cable.htm


----------



## daphatman

kisby said:


> I'm using the cable that came with the Tivo and still have the problem. This issue is the UPDATE that was clearly not properly tested before rolling out! I remain very disappointed that we have no fix, no ETA for a fix, no rollback of the bad update. We are left hanging. Right now, my Tivos and minis add up to over $1,000.00 worth of paperweights!
> 
> Right now, all I want for Christmas is my Tivo to work!


Exactly, the problem is the update. So much time is being wasted by all of us trying to get things working... I wish that TiVo would just acknowledge there was a problem with the update...and revert back to the old firmware for now.


----------



## Kremlar

daphatman said:


> Exactly, the problem is the update. So much time is being wasted by all of us trying to get things working... I wish that TiVo would just acknowledge there was a problem with the update...and revert back to the old firmware for now.


Have you guys emailed Margret? She may have pushed something out because I have not had an issue in a couple days.


----------



## kisby

Kremlar said:


> Have you guys emailed Margret? She may have pushed something out because I have not had an issue in a couple days.


I'm still having trouble.


----------



## Kremlar

kisby said:


> I'm still having trouble.


Red screen issue or something else? You may want to email her again and provide your TSN. If they did push out a fix perhaps you did not receive it. Also force a connection to TiVo and then reboot your Bolt just in case.

Good luck.


----------



## kisby

Kremlar, thanks. I never did have the red screen issue. Mine just goes out completely, comes back later. Some days this happens several times, some days less. Makes it very hard to watch TV. 

I hope Margret will tell us when they push a fix.


----------



## tivodv

I have been a fan of TiVo for years but get the feeling the Bolt was rushed out a bit quickly. My issue is that with most streaming services (happened with Amazon, Netflix, Hulu) I have no problem accessing them, the menus pop up, the play movie page pops up but when I try to play a show I get a solid red screen and the only way to get rid of it is to hit the main TiVo button. This was happening maybe 15% of the time or more. Resetting does nothing and the only thing that worked a few times was unplugging my Bolt for 5 mins and then plugging it back in. Not an internet issue as I an using an ethernet cable (tested) and high speed internet (download never below 100mps); either way if the net was the issue I would not be able to log into the services and see the menus etc. Finally just to be sure I have a Roku attached to the same ethernet expander and when I switch to it and try to watch the same show no problems. I purchased the Bolt less than a month ago from Amazon and got so fed up today (nothing would seem to work to stop the red screens from coming up) I requested a return and am sending it back. As the issue does not seem limited to my box I think I will wait awhile to let them get it right before I purchase another Bolt (I really like it and will purchase another but in the future am going to have to be a bit more careful in term of being an early adopter of products that appear to be pushed out ahead of schedule for the holidays (frankly they should have had the streaming services in place before marketing it anyway/Hulu just came out as an update). Anyone have any advice on whether to purchase a newer Roamio model instead or are the Roamio's being phased out in favor of the Bolt? (I read that in a review, I think PC Mag but they were simply speculating). I like the menu layout and a couple of the new features (plus it is noticeable faster) but it is being sold not as a DVR but a media device including cable and streaming services. I should not have to switch to my Roku to watch Amazon or whatever. 

If anyone from TiVo is reading this, is this red screen issue something being worked on? Any time frame? I forgot, another issue I should mention is the constant buffering that takes place on all the streaming services, sometimes up to a minute and other times you actually get tossed back to TiVo. I have my Roku as well as a Sony Blu-Ray with steaming channels and I HAVE NEVER HAD ISSUES WITH BUFFERING. Not sure why I forgot to mention this one as it is a VERY ANNOYING issue. Well sending it back tomorrow and will wait and see. While I have had TiVo's for years and love the features, at present I am willing to give them up as the red screens and constant buffering do not make the unique TiVo features worth it in my mind.


----------



## GoodSpike

tivodv said:


> I have been a fan of TiVo for years but get the feeling the Bolt was rushed out a bit quickly. My issue is that with most streaming services (happened with Amazon, Netflix, Hulu) I have no problem accessing them, the menus pop up, the play movie page pops up but when I try to play a show I get a solid red screen and the only way to get rid of it is to hit the main TiVo button. This was happening maybe 15% of the time or more.


Sounds like the issue with the recent update, and undoubtedly will be fixed soon given that, but I can see why you wouldn't want to let your 30 days run.



> I forgot, another issue I should mention is the constant buffering that takes place on all the streaming services, sometimes up to a minute and other times you actually get tossed back to TiVo. I have my Roku as well as a Sony Blu-Ray with steaming channels and I HAVE NEVER HAD ISSUES WITH BUFFERING.


Odd, because the Bolt is the one device I've yet to have a buffering issue with. I will note though that I haven't used my Sony Blu-Ray for streaming much because of the low picture quality issues with starting a stream, and the fact that Bolt has worked well and is easier to use than switching to my Blu-Ray player.

Probably too late now, but did you ever check your wifi signal strength with the Bolt? This is sort of obvious, but when I moved my Bolt behind my TV screen the signal went to poor, because my router is about 50' away on the front side of the screen. But even with about a 60% wifi signal, no buffering issues.


----------



## Kremlar

tivodv said:


> I have been a fan of TiVo for years but get the feeling the Bolt was rushed out a bit quickly. My issue is that with most streaming services (happened with Amazon, Netflix, Hulu) I have no problem accessing them, the menus pop up, the play movie page pops up but when I try to play a show I get a solid red screen and the only way to get rid of it is to hit the main TiVo button. This was happening maybe 15% of the time or more. Resetting does nothing and the only thing that worked a few times was unplugging my Bolt for 5 mins and then plugging it back in. Not an internet issue as I an using an ethernet cable (tested) and high speed internet (download never below 100mps); either way if the net was the issue I would not be able to log into the services and see the menus etc. Finally just to be sure I have a Roku attached to the same ethernet expander and when I switch to it and try to watch the same show no problems. I purchased the Bolt less than a month ago from Amazon and got so fed up today (nothing would seem to work to stop the red screens from coming up) I requested a return and am sending it back. As the issue does not seem limited to my box I think I will wait awhile to let them get it right before I purchase another Bolt (I really like it and will purchase another but in the future am going to have to be a bit more careful in term of being an early adopter of products that appear to be pushed out ahead of schedule for the holidays (frankly they should have had the streaming services in place before marketing it anyway/Hulu just came out as an update). Anyone have any advice on whether to purchase a newer Roamio model instead or are the Roamio's being phased out in favor of the Bolt? (I read that in a review, I think PC Mag but they were simply speculating). I like the menu layout and a couple of the new features (plus it is noticeable faster) but it is being sold not as a DVR but a media device including cable and streaming services. I should not have to switch to my Roku to watch Amazon or whatever.
> 
> If anyone from TiVo is reading this, is this red screen issue something being worked on? Any time frame?


It's unfortunate, because my Bolt has been running great other than the red screen and Plex issues caused by this last update. I'd say they rushed out this last update and not so much the Bolt itself, unless you were waiting on the Hulu app perhaps.

The red screen issue has been fixed for me. I emailed Margret from TiVo my TSN when she requested feedback and a couple days later I noticed the issue was gone. I can only assume she pushed out a fix. I do still have Plex issues, but not the same as before. Plex always seems to connect, and videos play, but the app does crash back to the main TiVo menu often.



> I forgot, another issue I should mention is the constant buffering that takes place on all the streaming services, sometimes up to a minute and other times you actually get tossed back to TiVo. I have my Roku as well as a Sony Blu-Ray with steaming channels and I HAVE NEVER HAD ISSUES WITH BUFFERING. Not sure why I forgot to mention this one as it is a VERY ANNOYING issue. Well sending it back tomorrow and will wait and see. While I have had TiVo's for years and love the features, at present I am willing to give them up as the red screens and constant buffering do not make the unique TiVo features worth it in my mind.


I don't have any buffering issues with Netflix, Amazon Prime or Plex on my Bolt. I am using hardwired ethernet, however.

Many people here are fans of the Roamio, but personally I wouldn't consider one. The Bolt is TiVo's platform of the future, so new apps and features will likely be released for it first. Some apps or features may never make it to past generation devices. For me going with the Bolt made sense, though I do wish there were a couple more tuners.

Good luck. Returning it within your 30 day window makes sense. If you want to give it another shot wait another month or so and hopefully this failed update will be history.

It's too bad that this update was not tested properly before release. Not only did they make existing customers unhappy, they clearly lost some as well.


----------



## ROB-USA

As a network weenie here, your "network expander" may be the culprit for the buffering issues. Bottlenecks happen exponentially with added equipment, i.e.,splitters, expanders, switches, etc.


----------



## tivodv

No not the issue. That was obviously something I considered (it is a powered switch). Bottom line only one item every runs the net at one time (I got it so I could hook up a Roku 3 and my Blu-Ray). However, to test I first made sure the Roku was having no issues (once again I pay a lot for very high speed internet as I need to work out of home at times and I have NEVER SEEN THE ROKU BUFFER, PERIOD). I first unplugged all cables and just plugged in the Bolt. I gave it sometime and sure enough Netflix and Amazon had major buffering issues. I then removed the switch and plugged directly into the cable coming from the Router. I gave it plenty of time and tired various services and once again experienced buffering and in one case again lasting long enough to boot me back to TiVo.

No offense but I am tired of people blaming what appear to be a combo of Bolt hardware and software issues on external factors, such as TiVo attempting to claim using the wrong HDMI cable could cause issues that are not technically possible unless TiVo wired their cables differently, which they do not as standard ones work.

I fully understand why people are defensive when it comes to blaming the Bolt for problems, likely because TiVo keeps minimizing problems and providing without comment simple solutions which do not always make sense. Some of the issues I have read about as well as one I have experienced lead me to believe the Bolt's issues are not going to be solved by updates and hardware may be involved. Personally I really hope not but if that is the case I hope they are upfront about it and provide explanations. Bottom line if you read some tech and business journals have questioned TiVo's future. Their stock price dropped about 34% over the past 12 months, their operating business, even after record Q3 growth, remains unprofitable, after ups and downs TiVo's stock price sits where it was in 2011, CEO Tom Roberts gave up his position in November (this is the man who has run TiVo for the past 12 years). If they were expecting the Bolt to provide a big boost it did not. While subscriptions are up TiVo is projecting a loss in the fourth quarter, partly due to booking a large charge based on the exit of Rogers of $5 to $8 million. Moreover, I can also see why they may have released it early possibly with knowledge of issues. When it was released TiVo's head of marketing, Ira Bahr, in October made some very telling comments which answer questions I have regarding the quality of this box. Mr. Bahr (a month before the change in CEO's, acknowledged that the Bolt was not built with hard core fans in mind but *" this device is an attempt to connect with new users, among the millions of people buying streaming boxes as they use internet video services to replace or add to traditional TV. As far as the look of the Bolt, Bahr said "my view is that we have to look different."" * However he did provide some good news and some real honesty when he went on to state *"the Bolt product was not really designed for the TiVo enthusiast. So your lukewarm reaction is not unexpected. Bolt is low on Tuners, light on storage, doesn't fit into your racks and really doesn't offer this group much more than 4K and software features you figure we'll roll-down anyway." However he did give hope for next year in terms of what I guess will be a replacement for or upgrade of the Bolt: "we already have a roadmap plan to bring you something you'll like way better in 2016 .... ... Second, there just aren't enough of you to sustain the company's retail business alone. If there were, I assure you we'd have a way different approach. TiVo is simply unable to build its business on the backs of its ever diminishing group of loyalists. We did 150,000 activations in our last fiscal year. Compare that to the millions of streamers out there, and the tens of millions of DVRS out there and you see that we've got a lot of ground to make up. In order to win for the company, and for YOU, we need to expand our market. If we fail to do this, we're not going to be able to do much of anything, We think we've got a plan for both the mass market AND for enthusiasts ... ." * The entire text can be read at http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/02/tivo-exec-explains-light-on-tuners-bolt/

Sorry for the length of this post but I figured TiVo enthusiasts would be interested in this information regarding the Bolt and the financial and other reasons leading to its development. I simply want to add a personal note I hope someone from TiVo reads, in my mind the DVR portion of the Bolt is unique to TiVo (as have all TiVo DVR's been from the start), with features that no other DVR provides and which once used many of us could no longer do without. As for the media streaming side (I assume the buffering, red screen and other issues are already being worked on and will not be an issue) I really hope they have some innovative code writers or engineers who can come up with some way to distinguish the TiVo's media steaming capabilities from those of all other competitors. Trying to compete in sheer number of services is obviously not feasible given how far ahead Roku is from everyone. However Roku has a ton of channels people have never heard of and will never hear of. I use less than 10 of the over 2,000 services they claim to have. As long as the appropriate research is done and the largest, most used streaming services are included their should be no issue (for instance I was going to purchase an Amazon Fire but did not simply due to the fact it was missing a single provider, Vudu). Now that Hulu has been added to the Bolt all the main channels I use, and the ones I pay for, are available. That's just me but I would guess a few steaming services make up the bulk of those actually used.

What could really help TiVo once again is coming up with new ways to use steaming services, ways to make them easier to use or whatever ideas the creative guys may come up with (something to bookmark movies across services would be nice but maybe Plex does that). Long story short and just analogies the media streaming portion could use something along the lines of items that have made the TiVo unique for years (thumbs up, down, suggestions and I do like the ad skip of the Bolt). Once again I personally have no idea what TiVo can do to make its steaming service stand out from the crowd but would love to see one of TiVo's creative types come up with a "cannot live without feature."

Final comment, TiVo, how do you hope to bring in the number of subscribers you need to make a profit without some advertising? I mean the Bolt just sort of showed up with no fan fare to inform those new users you need why they should pay a good sum of money to replace their rented cable boxes and Roku's. Frankly I cannot understand how the Bolt was released with such little advertising. Not everyone would even consider spending a lot of money to purchase their own cable box and those who would and could afford to do so at least need to know exactly what the TiVo is and how its features make it unique and not even comparable to any similar machine on the market. However maybe i missed the commercials. Maybe I just miss the commercials as I purchased the Blue Moon TiVo and in all these years don't recall any advertising campaign standing out. Just a suggestion.


----------



## aaronwt

You missed the commercials. I would have missed them too if someone hadn't posted them on the forum. Fortunately I've not had any buffering issues from Amazon, Netflix or other streaming services on the Bolt.. And Netflix UHD streaming on my Bolt has been without issues now for around five days. It's been playing the 2160P encodes and outputting in 2160P24 like expected. I hope the streak keeps up.


----------



## Kremlar

You may want to replace your Bolt - perhaps you have a bad unit. I do not experience any buffering issues and have not noticed any complaints about it on the forum.


----------



## atmuscarella

*tivodv:* The info from Ira Bahr is from a chat he had with us. Most of us who have been around for awhile asked questions and he answered most of them. If you would like to read the whole thread without media interpretation you can read it here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532368

Bottom line is the Bolt is a replacement for the Roamio not the Roamio Plus/Pro which is what Ira was talking about. The Roamio was and now the Bolt is TiVo's entry level DVR. The Bolt will not be replaced next year, if/when the upscale model is released. The upscale model will be a replacement/upgrade for the Roamio Plus/Pro. Not much is known but it sounds like they are going to do more than just release a Bolt with 6 cable tuners.

Regarding your issues my guess is either you have a bad unit or it is still messed up from the last software update. I have not had any issues with steaming Amazon, Vudu, & YouTube that where Bolt only issues. I understand the last update messed lots of peoples Bolts up pretty good but I do not think there is anything wrong with the Bolt hardware. What is needed is software fixes. TiVo nailed the Roamio pretty much from the start but we watched the same think happen when they released the Premiere. TiVo is/has been pushing hard to get more streaming services working on their DVRs hopefully they can spend some time getting everything a bit more stable.


----------



## tivodv

Thanks but given the various problems a number of people have had with this Bolt(and I am not talking buffering which as you will note was even an afterthought in my post as it was not my biggest issue) I think I will wait awhile to purchase another as I knew the risks inherent in being an early adopter of new technology and you cannot brush off a number is issues which are common to many. I am positive TiVo will correct the issues in a timely fashion but for now would prefer something that has been around a bit longer. Moreover given TiVo's comments regarding the current "entry level" Bolt, my guess is a generation two Bolt will take the place of the current one next year and while it will likely remain an "entry level Bolt" to attract new users to the Brand it will likely have a larger hard drive and some other upgrades based on the comments made by TiVo. I could be wrong but between waiting for updates to fix various issues and the possibility that this model will be discontinued I cannot convince myself to purchase another one. Next year it seems like there will be a good, entry level Bolt available (likely at the same price as this one with the same number of tuners etc. but a larger hard drive and likely a different shape. That would likely be sufficient for most and for sure all the bugs will be worked out. It also seems that an model marketed to enthusiasts will also be an option (likely more tuners, larger hard drive options and the full range of features currently available). 

I simply don't understand why so many people are so defensive when others bring up issues they are having with the Bolt. Bottom line TiVo should be made aware and it is up to them to decide if the issue is one requiring an update or simply someone with a bad unit. It is a new product and my guess is they will get the bugs worked out fairly quickly once they are made aware of them. I actually like the Bolt and am a fan of its looks, I just had issues such as freezes and red screens others have and once again I am sure these will be worked out.

However while I would like to get another Bolt and just assume my issues were due to a bad unit it makes more sense to me at this time to pick up a Premiere XL4, which is virtually indentical to the Roamio Plus (and there is not a single new feature that was added to the Roamio line which I need or used/I gave mine away to a family member when I purchased the Bolt). The main factor in my decision however is price. Amazon has teh Premiere XL4 on sale for $199 at the moment while the Bolt (which is likely to be replaced with an slightly upgraded entry level unit next year based on the comments by TiVo) purchasing another Bolt would run $395 and a Roamio Plus would cost $450. While I will be giving up a year's free subscription the sale price makes up for it plus I lessen the possibility of getting stuck with a first generation unit. Next year it seems we will have the choice of an entry level unit (likely priced the same as the current Bolt as they are unlikely to abandon the target market of first time users) with all the bugs fixed and based on TiVo's comments a larger hard drive. Moreover it seems an Bolt designed for enthusiasts which, simply speculatioin, would likely offer a 3tb hard drive and all of the features of the Bolt and Roamio Plus combined (although I peronally do not need 6 tuners some may). 

So based mainly on price and giving TiVo time to work out the kinks in their new Bolt I can't see how I can loose with a $199 Premier XL4 which to me is exactly the same as the $459 Roamio plus given I know for a fact the features introduced with the Roamio are not worth an extra dime to me (my personal opinion based on usage, I realize some use TiVo Streaming, need an RF remote, 6 tuners as opposed to four and wi-fi but personally I don't. 

Frankly at the moment the Premiere XL4 may be the best buy in terms of price/features of them all. Either way next year I am sure I will be purchasing a Bolt of one type or another, I just don't think the present version is ready for prime time yet so to speak as they had some major reasons to push it out quickly (not even waiting for the Hulu app). By the way there is no way using a different HDMI cable than that supplied by TiVo is causing all the issues as many suggest as it is obviously not developed by or proprietary to TiVo. Seems like a red herring thrown out while fixes by way of updates are implemented.


----------



## atmuscarella

*tivodv:* If you think a Roamio Plus and Premiere 4 are the same then you really need to find someone to let you use them. They are both DVRs but that is about where the likeness stops.

The only way I would recommend a Premiere 4 is if you can pick up a used one with lifetime in the $200 range and plan on using another streaming device for streaming services.

I have a 2 tuner Premiere, a Roamio, & a Bolt. Currently the Premiere is unplugged and likely to stay that way, my Bolt is suffering from most of the issues others have indicated (Plex problems, no Hulu, etc.) and the Roamio is working nearly flawlessly.

I like the Bolt allot it has no issues as a DVR and I do expect TiVo will get the streaming issues worked out. But it would make sense for someone looking to buy one to pause and wait to see what happens over the next month or 2 with the software issues.

Regarding next year it is very very unlikely TiVo will replace the Bolt by then their normal upgrade cycle (per history & Ira Bahr's statement) is 3 years. If we see anything new next year it will be a high end DVR.


----------



## drooplug

The Bolt is my first Tivo. We had been using the cable company DVRs. So far, the Bolt is far superior to what FIOS offered. We already have a Fire TV for streaming and my other TV has builtin streaming devices. If I had bought the Bolt for the streaming as well, I would be plenty pissed about the problems that people have been experiencing with them. The Bolt is a bit late to the party to compete in streaming. SmartTVs are getting much more affordable and popular. I also found the Bolt to run a tad slower than the Fire TV when it came to streaming.

The streaming of recorded content works really well. I don't seem to notice any delays when the bolt is recording several shows at the same time. The ability to stream to handheld devices is something FIOS doesn't offer. The Tivo app also works really well for setting up and managing recorded content. I'm really happy with it so far. We even have the choice to use it OTA should we ever cut the cord.

I had no idea about the Bolt until I went online looking for a 3rd party STB to replace what FIOS had provided me.


----------



## tivodv

Thanks for the advice I just cancelled my order of the Premiere XL4 and guess I will bite the bullet and go for the Roamio Plus.


----------



## jpdollar

TiVoMargret said:


> We are actively working on the HDMI issues.
> 
> In the meantime, if you experience either the red screen or the black screen, please unplug the HDMI cable in the back of the TiVo box, and then plug it back in. You shouldn't have to reboot the box.
> 
> I am very sorry for this trouble.
> 
> --Margret


Hi Margaret, I believe I am having a major hdmi issue as I see some others are having as well. Tivo tech support sent me a replacement bolt and I am now finding out that this is probably not the solution we should have gone with. My tv more often than not just simply says "no hdmi input" when I turn it on.

I can elablorate, but you may have specific questions for me. Unfortunately like many of your users, this is the only tv I use in my home.

Please let me know if there's anything you can suggest or want to discuss further.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kremlar

> I simply don't understand why so many people are so defensive when others bring up issues they are having with the Bolt. Bottom line TiVo should be made aware and it is up to them to decide if the issue is one requiring an update or simply someone with a bad unit. It is a new product and my guess is they will get the bugs worked out fairly quickly once they are made aware of them. I actually like the Bolt and am a fan of its looks, I just had issues such as freezes and red screens others have and once again I am sure these will be worked out.


To be honest I don't see many defensive people, just some pointing out whether or not an issue occurs on their Bolt. I pointed out that I have not heard of any/many buffering complaints before. This is important because it can help distinguish between a bug with the Bolt and a defective unit or perhaps a user error or issue specific to the user's configuration.

I was part of a thread complaining about the HDMI/Netflix and Plex issues caused by this latest software update, and one guy was a bit defensive about them pushing out an update that was clearly not well tested, but that's it.

I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with the Bolt. Not many issues prior to this last software update. It was pretty flawless for me.


----------



## GoodSpike

tivodv said:


> No offense but I am tired of people blaming what appear to be a combo of Bolt hardware and software issues on external factors, such as TiVo attempting to claim using the wrong HDMI cable could cause issues that are not technically possible unless TiVo wired their cables differently, which they do not as standard ones work.


So I guess we should just discount those people here where switching the cable was the solution? I've seen that here on this forum with both HDMI and other cable (eSata?).

You don't really need high quality HDMI cables, but you can easily have a bad HDMI cable.

And as to streaming, with streaming issues the problems could obviously be anywhere in the system.


----------



## Hilbe

GoodSpike said:


> So I guess we should just discount those people here where switching the cable was the solution? I've seen that here on this forum with both HDMI and other cable (eSata?).
> 
> You don't really need high quality HDMI cables, but you can easily have a bad HDMI cable.
> 
> And as to streaming, with streaming issues the problems could obviously be anywhere in the system.


HDMI cables matter when you're connecting it to a 4K set. Older cables don't have the bandwidth to support 4K/60 FPS. People with 1080p TVs shouldn't have issues with the HDMI cables. I personally had issues running 4K/60 FPS and frequent HDMI errors/audio drops until I upgraded to a high bandwidth HDMI 2.0 cable.


----------



## atmuscarella

I posted detailed info about HDMI cables earlier in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10739329#post10739329

The Bottom line is we should all be using good quality High Speed HDMI cables to avoid problems. Cables can go bad, connectors on TV/AV receiver can go bad/get loose, and cables sold as High Speed HDMI cables can be fakes/not meet the spec. While it is not necessary to buy high priced "special" HDMI 2.0 cables for normal/short runs it would be foolish to not believe there are HDMI cable issues out there causing some people's issues.


----------



## HarperVision

jpdollar said:


> Hi Margaret, I believe I am having a major hdmi issue as I see some others are having as well. Tivo tech support sent me a replacement bolt and I am now finding out that this is probably not the solution we should have gone with. My tv more often than not just simply says "no hdmi input" when I turn it on. I can elablorate, but you may have specific questions for me. Unfortunately like many of your users, this is the only tv I use in my home. Please let me know if there's anything you can suggest or want to discuss further. Thanks Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I believe she said to email her with your issues: [email protected]


----------



## tivodv

I have actually changed my tune and decided not to send my Bolt back but give them time to work out the bugs. As for HDMI the only problem I have is you would assume the first thing people would try would be a different cable. Same with streaming as ethernet cables in my mind are not always reliable and I have had to replace them on my PC more than once. I admit my problems with the Bolt have pretty much gone away after doing a few things. A total reset wiping all info and it now seems to be working great. I took my cable card out before the full reset and simply had to put it back in. Streaming is better and no red screens. I also at the same time tried a third ethernet cable (this time a brand new one). Not sure of the odds of running into two bad ones but who knows. I assume TiVo is working on issues as they come up. For me I think however the total reset (even though I lost a lot of shows even on my WD AV DVR} may have been the key. Thanks everyone for the input and other viewpoints are helpful.


----------



## GoodSpike

tivodv said:


> I also at the same time tried a third ethernet cable (this time a brand new one). Not sure of the odds of running into two bad ones but who knows.


Having run into a bad ethernet cable issue before I now consider no cable to be an advantage of connecting via Wifi. So that's how my two printers are setup even though they are both within 6 feet of each other with my router in-between them. Fortunately their Wifi connection is much more reliable than with an earlier router.

My Bolt is about 40-50' away from that router, in a different room and on a different floor, but even using the weaker 5k signal the streaming has been flawless. It actually amazes me how quickly Amazon and Netflix start playing once you select a movie. It's nearly instantaneous.


----------



## woosley

I recently bought a Tivo Bolt and a new Samsung 4k Smart TV - model UN65JU639D (bought at Costco). Initial set up went smoothly including getting the Tivo remote to control the Samsung. Picture quality was great. No problems. All streaming (Netflix, Amazon) was done using the TV "smart hub" feature and worked well. The BOLT receives its signal from a comcast coax and communicates with the Samsung using the HDMI cable provided. It was initially plugged into port 1 (there are 3 on this model). Over the next few days though, the Samsung and Tivo would intermittently lose connectivity. The TV would display an error on a black screen "check source, no signal on HDMI1", or words to that effect. Power cycling the BOLT fixed the problem, When the Tivo started rebooting, its signal came back. But the problem kept on happening - not all the time, but frequently. Later I learned I could also temporarily fix the problem by unplugging the HDMI cable from the back of the TV and plugging it in another port. It didn't matter which one. They all worked. Of course I had to use the remote to select the new port. Now, still more recently, I can SOMETIMES fix the problem by a) turning off the "auto boot smart hub at turn on" feature on the samsung and turning the TV on and off a few times. This all leaves me quite confused. Is it the Tivo or the TV or some incompatibility between the two? I post this in the hope that others may have seen a similar issue and know better than me what to try next. One clue suggesting it is the Samsung. When the "Samsung smart TV brand logo appears at turn on, there is no problem. The Tivo menu comes up shortly after. But when it goes directly to a dark screen skipping the display of the logo, the Tivo never comes up, just the error message. I wonder if using a HDMI switch might be a temporary fix while the various vendors work out their software?


----------



## tivodv

Hi, Your issue seems sort of complex. I have seem some posts where people have had complicated issues worked out by contacting [email protected], include a few brief words regarding the issue and include your TiVo Service Number (or TSN). Hope she can help you out. Could be something simple such as a setting needed when using a 4K Tv. Good Luck


----------



## tivodv

Good idea. For some reason I have always figured ethernet cables would provide a better signal but given internet speeds these days I think my thinking is outdated.


----------



## HarperVision

tivodv said:


> Good idea. For some reason I have always figured ethernet cables would provide a better signal but given internet speeds these days I think my thinking is outdated.


You figured correctly. Wired ethernet is always better than wireless, all other factors being equal.


----------



## Kremlar

HarperVision said:


> You figured correctly. Wired ethernet is always better than wireless, all other factors being equal.


Right. Bad Ethernet cables are extremely rare.


----------



## atmuscarella

tivodv said:


> Good idea. For some reason I have always figured ethernet cables would provide a better signal but given internet speeds these days I think my thinking is outdated.


Wireless has come a long way and if setup properly can be very reliable. That said wired Ethernet is extremely reliable, yes you can have a bad cable but that is rare (my guess much more rare than wireless issues) and easy to fix, unlike many wireless issues.


----------



## measel

TiVoMargret said:


> Are you using the HDMI cable provided with the BOLT?


Yes I am using the TIVO HDMI cable. I also bought a new high quality one just to check. Didn't help.

What does help (most of the time) is making the Bolt go into standby and then powering on the TV first, and then waking up the Bolt. Hassle plus.

So I wrote this script to put the Tivo into standby every night, since there isn't a standby button on the remote.

THIS IS STILL NOT ACCEPTABLE and the wife will continue complaining and I really hate this because I love everything else about it.

Btw, the green commercial skip button is AWESOME.

Here's the script in case anyone else wants the workaround.


#!/usr/bin/python
import socket
bolt_ip = '192.168.1.10'
bolt_port = 31339
message = 'IRCODE STANDBY\r'
s = socket.socket(socket.AF_INET, socket.SOCK_STREAM)
s.connect((bolt_ip, bolt_port))
resp = s.send(message)
print resp


----------



## kisby

TivoMargret are you still with us? When will our patch be out? My wife is still complaining every day because I'm the one who said Tivos are better than TWC DVRs!


----------



## ShadeMtnArmory

To my surprise last night, Netflix actually worked with no red screen or me having to unplug and replug the HDMI cable. A small update pushed out maybe?


----------



## GoodSpike

Kremlar said:


> Right. Bad Ethernet cables are extremely rare.


They may be rare, but when you have four cables connected to a router, diagnosing a bad cable can be difficult.

One of my best amateur tech support incidents ever was an office mate who was having his computer crash repeatedly through the day with no apparent pattern as to software being used. Within 5 minutes I diagnosed it (or more accurately guessed) that it was likely a defective cable on his mouse.

Wifi used to be much more difficult to set up, problematic once you did set it up, and slow. But now that has changed, and many/most people don't have Internet service as fast as their wifi network.


----------



## Kremlar

I don't follow you.



> They may be rare, but when you have four cables connected to a router, diagnosing a bad cable can be difficult.


How is that? If you have a bad cable, clearly the device connected with that cable would be the device experiencing the issue. Other devices connected with other cables would likely be fine.

WiFi issues are far more difficult to troubleshoot.



> One of my best amateur tech support incidents ever was an office mate who was having his computer crash repeatedly through the day with no apparent pattern as to software being used. Within 5 minutes I diagnosed it (or more accurately guessed) that it was likely a defective cable on his mouse.


A defective cable on his mouse?? What???



> Wifi used to be much more difficult to set up, problematic once you did set it up, and slow. But now that has changed, and many/most people don't have Internet service as fast as their wifi network.


It's not difficult to setup and works reasonably well, but interference is still a real issue and performance varies dramatically depending on your environment. WiFi performance drops dramatically when you factor in encryption overhead, range, interference, etc.

For example, you would be lucky to get 40-50 Mbps over a good 802.11n WiFi connection. In a typical home with multiple walls between you and a WAP the throughput could be much less and not consistent. Also remember WiFi is shared bandwidth, so if you have 3-4 devices transferring over your WiFi, whether going over the internet or not, each device will only have a fraction of the total throughput available.


----------



## GoodSpike

Kremlar said:


> I don't follow you.
> 
> How is that? If you have a bad cable, clearly the device connected with that cable would be the device experiencing the issue. Other devices connected with other cables would likely be fine.


Not if the problem is crashing your router, and that is also your only symptom!


----------



## GoodSpike

Kremlar said:


> A defective cable on his mouse?? What???


It was a corded mouse. There was apparently a short in the cable to the mouse.



> It's not difficult to setup and works reasonably well, but interference is still a real issue and performance varies dramatically depending on your environment.


That I will give you. I live in an area where I can see maybe four neighbor's wifi, and of those probably only one or two would be strong enough to connect to (if I had their password). Living in an urban environment would likely be more problematic.


----------



## Kremlar

GoodSpike said:


> Not if the problem is crashing your router, and that is also your only symptom!


I have been in IT since 1990 and I can count on 1 hand (probably on 2 fingers) the number of times a bad cable has caused an issue with the switch it was connected to. In the vast majority of cases a bad cable will result in complete loss of connectivity to the device connected to it, intermittent connectivity, or greatly reduced performance, and have no effect on devices connected to other cables.

In cases when it might cause an issue with the switch it's connected to, the LEDs on the switch would usually be going crazy (collisions, etc.). You can, of course, always unplug the cables one at a time if you have no idea what cable is causing you trouble.

And in RARE cases when something like that does happen, it's less likely the cable and more likely a failed NIC or virus infected PC wreaking havoc on your network (which would affect a WiFi network even more).


----------



## rpiotro

kisby said:


> TivoMargret are you still with us? When will our patch be out? My wife is still complaining every day because I'm the one who said Tivos are better than TWC DVRs!


Did you send her the email as requested? Mine was fixed within 48 hours.


----------



## kisby

rpiotro said:


> Did you send her the email as requested? Mine was fixed within 48 hours.


That was for a different problem that was caused by the last update, but that you for asking. We're still waiting for the new patch.


----------



## rpiotro

kisby said:


> That was for a different problem that was caused by the last update, but that you for asking. We're still waiting for the new patch.


Hmm. I thought the thread was about the red screen issue. Did I misread the first few posts?


----------



## kisby

rpiotro said:


> Hmm. I thought the thread was about the red screen issue. Did I misread the first few posts?


*I started the thread!* Not everyone has the red screen issue. I've done everything I was told including, but not limited to: rebooting, changing HDMI cables, changing settings... I'ce spoken directly to customer support. Nothing has worked for me. I need the patch that fixes the bad update. I'm still waiting for it. I'm losing patience. My wife has completely lost patience. I like Tivo, and I don't like dissing it, but they sent out a bad update which they have yet to fix.


----------



## apw2607

kisby said:


> *I started the thread!* Not everyone has the red screen issue. I've done everything I was told including, but not limited to: rebooting, changing HDMI cables, changing settings... I'ce spoken directly to customer support. Nothing has worked for me. I need the patch that fixes the bad update. I'm still waiting for it. I'm losing patience. My wife has completely lost patience. I like Tivo, and I don't like dissing it, but they sent out a bad update which they have yet to fix.


Have you tried unchecking the 1080p/24 pass-thru setting, in video output. This appeared to be the only true fix for me.


----------



## apw2607

atmuscarella said:


> I posted detailed info about HDMI cables earlier in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10739329#post10739329
> 
> The Bottom line is we should all be using good quality High Speed HDMI cables to avoid problems. Cables can go bad, connectors on TV/AV receiver can go bad/get loose, and cables sold as High Speed HDMI cables can be fakes/not meet the spec. While it is not necessary to buy high priced "special" HDMI 2.0 cables for normal/short runs it would be foolish to not believe there are HDMI cable issues out there causing some people's issues.


You keep talking about hdmi 2.0 cables. There is no such thing. Electrically a hdmi 1.4 cable is the same as a hdmi 2.0 cable.


----------



## atmuscarella

apw2607 said:


> You keep talking about hdmi 2.0 cables. There is no such thing. Electrically a hdmi 1.4 cable is the same as a hdmi 2.0 cable.


I think you have miss read my statements: I have posted 2 detailed post outlining what the HDMI cable standards are:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10746803#post10746803

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10739329#post10739329

In the post you quoted I specifically stated there is no need to buy some "special" HDMI cable labeled a HDMI 2.0 cable - which I explain in the top post above is a marketing term and not a defined HDMI cable specification term.

HDMI Cables standards are defined by the terms Category I/Standard and Category II/High Speed. Any HDMI Cable term other than Category I/Standard or Category II/High Speed has no universally defined meaning and is nothing more than a marketing term.


----------



## tivodv

I was also having the red screen issues, and not just a couple of times. You mention rebooting. I ended up doing a total "clean reset" (not sure if this is what you meant by reboot or not) with my cable card out (obviously lost everything on my machine and External Expander), reinstalled my cable card, and had to go through the entire set up process again (although the cable card retained settings and I did not have to contact the cable company this time). Since then I have used it about 2 weeks and have not gotten a single red screen when trying to stream a movie; for me at least the total reset fixed the issue completely. It also fixed to a large extent a buffering problem I was having; not only buffering period (I am running 100mps plus net off of ethernet and never get any buffering on my Roku) but periods where after around a minute of a streaming show trying to load my entire TiVo would simply turn off and reboot itself. A code issue as it would have to be instructed to take that action should when whatever was happening took place (otherwise I would have had to unplug). Once again the complete reset (although a hassle with losing shows and having to run through setup again) seems to have fixed the issue. My guess is sometimes files created when these are first started up may get corrupted in rare cases (maybe when an update comes out), but just a guess. Either way once again I also was getting the red screens of death and a total reset and then resetting up the unit (although losing all programs etc) totally fixed the issue. Just remember to take the cable card out before resetting (I actually have no idea if it matters but worth the precaution just in case as once again I simply had to plug it back in and it was still programmed). Good luck.


----------



## rusman

woosley said:


> I recently bought a Tivo Bolt and a new Samsung 4k Smart TV - model UN65JU639D (bought at Costco). Initial set up went smoothly including getting the Tivo remote to control the Samsung. Picture quality was great. No problems. All streaming (Netflix, Amazon) was done using the TV "smart hub" feature and worked well. The BOLT receives its signal from a comcast coax and communicates with the Samsung using the HDMI cable provided. It was initially plugged into port 1 (there are 3 on this model). Over the next few days though, the Samsung and Tivo would intermittently lose connectivity. The TV would display an error on a black screen "check source, no signal on HDMI1", or words to that effect. Power cycling the BOLT fixed the problem, When the Tivo started rebooting, its signal came back. But the problem kept on happening - not all the time, but frequently. Later I learned I could also temporarily fix the problem by unplugging the HDMI cable from the back of the TV and plugging it in another port. It didn't matter which one. They all worked. Of course I had to use the remote to select the new port. Now, still more recently, I can SOMETIMES fix the problem by a) turning off the "auto boot smart hub at turn on" feature on the samsung and turning the TV on and off a few times. This all leaves me quite confused. Is it the Tivo or the TV or some incompatibility between the two? I post this in the hope that others may have seen a similar issue and know better than me what to try next. One clue suggesting it is the Samsung. When the "Samsung smart TV brand logo appears at turn on, there is no problem. The Tivo menu comes up shortly after. But when it goes directly to a dark screen skipping the display of the logo, the Tivo never comes up, just the error message. I wonder if using a HDMI switch might be a temporary fix while the various vendors work out their software?


I'm having the same problem with the bolt and a Samsung 4k tv.


----------



## jkrell

Same problem here. I emailed TiVo Margret and got no response or change to my TiVo. Seems like she's still on holiday!??!?


----------



## jcthorne

Have those of you with HDMI DRM issues considered purchasing a DRM stripping device to go in your HDMI chain? For HDMI 1.x streams most splitters do this. There is the HDFury Integral that does the same for HDMI 2.0 and 4k streams. The output is full resolution HDMI connection with no handshake or DRM issues. Bought mine on Amazon.


----------



## TiVoMargret

If you are having issues with HDMI such as a seeing a black screen after leaving the box idle for awhile, seeing an "HDMI not permitted" message, or having audio problems, and would like to help us test a fix, please email your TSN to [email protected] with the subject "HDMI fix" and we'll push you an update.

If the update DOESN'T solve your problem, then please email me with the subject "HDMI fix didn't work for me" and be very specific about the problem you are experiencing. Include your TSN, the makes/models of your TV and AV receiver, and the date/time you experienced the problem. It also helps if you can press LIVE TV and then enter 9 1 1 CLEAR and then 7 7 7 CLEAR. (This adds information to your logs.)

I apologize for all of the issues related to HDMI in this recent release.

--Margret


----------



## Kremlar

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are having issues with HDMI such as a seeing a black screen after leaving the box idle for awhile, seeing an "HDMI not permitted" message, or having audio problems, and would like to help us test a fix, please email your TSN to [email protected] with the subject "HDMI fix" and we'll push you an update.
> 
> If the update DOESN'T solve your problem, then please email me with the subject "HDMI fix didn't work for me" and be very specific about the problem you are experiencing. Include your TSN, the makes/models of your TV and AV receiver, and the date/time you experienced the problem. It also helps if you can press LIVE TV and then enter 9 1 1 CLEAR and then 7 7 7 CLEAR. (This adds information to your logs.)
> 
> I apologize for all of the issues related to HDMI in this recent release.
> 
> --Margret


Just a suggestion, in the past when I've emailed you my TSN to try and get an issue corrected I never received a response so I had no idea if/when you received my email and if/when an update was pushed to me.

It would be helpful to let people know when an update has been pushed to them so they can test and respond accordingly.


----------



## sjmaye

My refurb Bolt did not have a cable with it. The Bolt worked great on my 1080P HDTV, but when connected to the new 4K TV I get the HDMI not connected message on the TV each time I turn it on. By what I see here and what Tivo tech support says I need the right cable.

Can someone point to a cable that defnitively meets the Tivo needs? I would order the one listed on the Tivo site, but it shows $10 shipping(!?!)


----------



## pluckytivo

I am wondering if this isn't my issue here

link

I am not getting a blank or red screen just a netflix can't play this video. I have tried everything tivo and netflix recommended to no avail..very frustrating indeed. I don't have a 4k tivo just a 1080p and that is the only resolution I have selected. I have tried other resolutions at tivos recommendation to no avail.


----------



## sjmaye

Well, I struck out I think. I ordered the Aurum cables from Amazon referenced in a previous post. I don't this worked for me. Although I did not get the "No HDMI Connection" message on the TV, it would frequently go to a black screen then back on. Over and over again.

Do I have to pay $25 ($15 + $10 shipping) for the OEM Tivo Bolt HDMI cable?


----------



## CCONKLIN1

pluckytivo said:


> I am wondering if this isn't my issue here
> 
> link
> 
> I am not getting a blank or red screen just a netflix can't play this video. I have tried everything tivo and netflix recommended to no avail..very frustrating indeed. I don't have a 4k tivo just a 1080p and that is the only resolution I have selected. I have tried other resolutions at tivos recommendation to no avail.


i have the same issue


----------



## aaronwt

sjmaye said:


> Well, I truck out I think. I ordered the Aurum cables from Amazon referenced in a previous post. I don't this worked for me. Although I did not get the "No HDMI Connection" message on the TV, it would frequently go to a black screen then back on. Over and over again.
> 
> Do I have to pay $25 ($15 + $10 shipping) for the OEM Tivo Bolt HDMI cable?


I'm using Aurum cables with all my 4k devices. Even when my UHD BD player needs 18Gbps, with 444/60fps, the Aurum cable has no problem.

I have run into the Netflix issue a few times, but the cables I'm using was not the reason for it.


----------



## sjmaye

aaronwt said:


> I'm using Aurum cables with all my 4k devices. Even when my UHD BD player needs 18Gbps, with 444/60fps, the Aurum cable has no problem.
> 
> I have run into the Netflix issue a few times, but the cables I'm using was not the reason for it.


Is it possible my problems are related to connecting to a Samsung 4K TV? As I see it, my problems are handshake related. I can be viewing a program and then the screen goes black. Possibly back on again, then black. Wait maybe 10 seconds and the TV shows a message indicating no HDMI connection on the HDMI port the Bolt is connected to.

I thought if I just set the Bolt to 1080P it would be fine. Nope. Same results.

I am working with Tivo support now to resolve.


----------



## aaronwt

sjmaye said:


> Is it possible my problems are related to connecting to a Samsung 4K TV? As I see it, my problems are handshake related. I can be viewing a program and then the screen goes black. Possibly back on again, then black. Wait maybe 10 seconds and the TV shows a message indicating no HDMI connection on the HDMI port the Bolt is connected to.
> 
> I thought if I just set the Bolt to 1080P it would be fine. Nope. Same results.
> 
> I am working with Tivo support now to resolve.


If you've replaced the cable, changed HDMI inputs, and used other devices without issues. Then I would think that the Bo!t might be the problem. Hopefully you get it resolved.


----------



## molimelight

jcthorne said:


> Have those of you with HDMI DRM issues considered purchasing a DRM stripping device to go in your HDMI chain? For HDMI 1.x streams most splitters do this. There is the HDFury Integral that does the same for HDMI 2.0 and 4k streams.


I have one of their 4K Splitters (Made by the same company that makes the Fury) that served the same function, between the TiVo and the Yamaha receiver and it didn't solve the sound cut out. Additionally, I would have to unplug the splitter's USB connection (power) and plug it back in on occasion to get audio and video. I took it out of the loop just to see if that was the cause of the sound cut out and I'm still getting it on a random basis. I'll have to wait and see about the complete loss of audio and video. Pretty annoying. I think I'm willing to e-mail to see if the fix will work.


----------



## sjmaye

aaronwt said:


> If you've replaced the cable, changed HDMI inputs, and used other devices without issues. Then I would think that the Bo!t might be the problem. Hopefully you get it resolved.


I am curious about your comment about changing HDMI ports. I have not intentionally done this. Just figured they were all the same. I will give that a shot.


----------



## atmuscarella

sjmaye said:


> I am curious about your comment about changing HDMI ports. I have not intentionally done this. Just figured they were all the same. I will give that a shot.


Depends on your TV if all the HDMI ports are the same or not. Several 4K TVs have a mix of 1.4 & 2.0 HDMI ports. And of course there is always the chance that any particular port has some issues.


----------



## JimPa

No activity on this thread in 18 days.

Does that mean that those who were having problems are no longer having them?

Talking about the red and black screens. Your other problems are for the shrink. :0


----------



## Kremlar

JimPa said:


> No activity on this thread in 18 days.
> 
> Does that mean that those who were having problems are no longer having them?
> 
> Talking about the red and black screens. Your other problems are for the shrink. :0


I have not had any HDMI issues in quite a while.

Plex, however, is horrible.


----------



## sjmaye

Mine oddly disappeared, but I changed so many things I have no idea why the problems stopped. Could have been an update.


----------



## mbhforum

I started having the random black screen issues with Netflix and Amazon Video in the past week. I've only had the TiVo Bolt for a few weeks and it didn't appear to be an issue until the last week or so. 

I've tried the original Amazon cable, changed the resolution from Auto to manually selecting all of the resolutions, and also tried resetting my Netflix settings, as well as turning off Netflix testing on my Netflix account. I have a Samsung 4K UN65JU7100. 

I emailed Margret yesterday, hopefully she will respond soon. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## kisby

I assume the problem was fixed with an update. I never heard from Tivo. Never got an apology for the trouble. Never got informed the problem was fixed. 

Apparently, they did not learn what we were taught in Kindergarten when you make a mistake. #1. Admit your mistake. #2. Apologize and make restitution. #3. Don't make the same mistake again.


----------



## JimPa

mbhforum said:


> I started having the random black screen issues with Netflix and Amazon Video in the past week. I've only had the TiVo Bolt for a few weeks and it didn't appear to be an issue until the last week or so.
> 
> I've tried the original Amazon cable, changed the resolution from Auto to manually selecting all of the resolutions, and also tried resetting my Netflix settings, as well as turning off Netflix testing on my Netflix account. I have a Samsung 4K UN65JU7100.
> 
> I emailed Margret yesterday, hopefully she will respond soon. Anyone have any other ideas?


Are you getting the random black issues with anything other than Netflix and Amazon Video?

If not, I doubt it would be a cable issue.

By any chance are you trying to run ARC or through a receiver/preamp? Are you trying to use a 4K set?


----------



## mbhforum

JimPa said:


> Are you getting the random black issues with anything other than Netflix and Amazon Video?
> 
> If not, I doubt it would be a cable issue.
> 
> By any chance are you trying to run ARC or through a receiver/preamp? Are you trying to use a 4K set?


To this point, I have experienced the random black screen issue with Netflix and Amazon Video and nothing else. I do have a Samsung UN65JU7100 4K TV that is directly connected to the Tivo (via the Samsung hub hardware pictured below). This is the only way to connect an HDMI interface directly to the TV. The random black screen issue happens with watching 4k and non-4k content.


----------



## kiddinwicha

I have a Bolt and for the last week I have been experiencing a blank screen when fast forwarding / rewinding live tv and recorded content. I have the Bolt connected to a Sony 4K TV with the supplied HDMI cable. I have also tested with other HDMI 2.0 cables using different ports on the TV, but no diffence is detected. The blank screen only lasts about 2-3 seconds, but it is enough to make you lose your place when fast forwarding. I emailed Margret and will see if I get a response.


----------



## cjwtexas

kiddinwicha said:


> I have a Bolt and for the last week I have been experiencing a blank screen when fast forwarding / rewinding live tv and recorded content. I have the Bolt connected to a Sony 4K TV with the supplied HDMI cable. I have also tested with other HDMI 2.0 cables using different ports on the TV, but no diffence is detected. The blank screen only lasts about 2-3 seconds, but it is enough to make you lose your place when fast forwarding. I emailed Margret and will see if I get a response.


I have the same setup and have been experiencing the same symptoms since last week. It's as if it's renegotiating the HDMI connection, occasionally even displaying 'no signal' before renegotiating. When using 30 second skip while viewing a show it can behave normally and then later renegotiate during the same show. I found that using quick mode is one workaround.


----------



## mbhforum

The latest issue I have is now when powering on my tv to watch Verizon Fios Live TV, I am getting the black screen issue.


----------



## measel

My hdcp issues have gone away. Finally after 10 months. But just in time for me to renew.


----------



## measel

*They're back. *Our issues were gone too and wifee was very happy. Last week it reappeared ( which I noticed coincided with an update for of all things closed captioning ). We just renewed as well which I thought was kinda ironic. Chatted with support. They wanted to play swap the cable. Ugggh.


----------



## Dssguy1

Yep, never even seen a HDCP 2.0 error on my TV, EVER. Now after this latest Bolt Firmware update I see it everytime I turn on my TV. Usually a pull of the cable and re-seat fixes it. I am using the provided Bolt HDMI cable so that's not the issue!


----------



## bmdoss

Ya my TV flashes a black screen for 2-3 seconds every several minutes.. I can reseat the HDMI and all is good for a while

Sent from my klte using Tapatalk


----------



## gwryan913

Same problem here. But if I connect the TiVo directly to the TV, no issues. Just when it goes through my A/V receiver.


----------



## measel

bmdoss said:


> Ya my TV flashes a black screen for 2-3 seconds every several minutes.. I can reseat the HDMI and all is good for a while


Right, and I've noticed that there is now a scratchy ( old black and white static ) and a pop and then I get sound, but no picture. Unplugin and replugin is not an option. This was working fine and they broke it for closed captioning ? TIVO people let me at least roll back to a working version.


----------



## Blaskovision

This is stupid. It's likely all my stuff is going back within the 30 days. Apple TV, XBox, none have this issue but TiVo with the same cables and connections. 

No help from TiVo or Margret, just a script to no where but an RMA in my case.


----------



## measel

for those that don't want to unplug the cable, I found that the tivo/standby/tv-off/tv-on/tivo-wakeup works, but only until you turn off the tv again
I'm going with my tivo-standby at night script until they fix it ..again..
for those interested - it's python and you can also modify this to send other key sequences
I schedule it to run late at night
###
import socket
bolt_ip = '192.168.1.10'
bolt_port = 31339
message = 'IRCODE STANDBY\r'
s = socket.socket(socket.AF_INET, socket.SOCK_STREAM)
s.connect((bolt_ip, bolt_port))
resp = s.send(message)
print resp

PM me if you have questions about setup


----------



## measel

Blaskovision said:


> This is stupid. It's likely all my stuff is going back within the 30 days. Apple TV, XBox, none have this issue but TiVo with the same cables and connections.
> 
> No help from TiVo or Margret, just a script to no where but an RMA in my case.


It's not the cable, ours has worked fine. And when it works, it's awesome. The green button alone is worth it. They've gotten most everything working great. But this last release was ...borked.


----------



## casino187

I've had this same issue for the past week or so and I found a way to fix it in my case. I have a new Yamaha receiver that the TiVo is connected to and then connect to tv (non hdcp 2.2). I had my TiVo plugged into the newer hdcp 2.2 hdmi input on the Yamaha and found that I had a few regular hdmi inputs on the back so I tried them and it has solved my issue. I think if my TV was 4K with the newer hdcp 2.2 protocol, I would not have had this problem to begin with.


----------



## herbman

Margret asked me to try a standby / resume with the TV on. It worked for me on my old Viewsonic N4200W. She said they're working on a fix.


----------



## davahad

I added an HDMI Splitter between the Tivo Bolt and Receiver and that fixed the blank screens / HDCP errors. However, I also have the issue with getting Stereo only on my Denon AVR-7200W.

I called support about this on Dec 2nd. Spoke to Supervisor who escalated call to next level support. It is now Dec 9th and I have never received a response from next level support or anyone in support.

I got the Bolt in August and it has worked perfectly until the 20.6.3 update. Since the update it is not so good.


----------



## H18

Just want the folks at TIVO to know I am having this problem, as well. Black screen and no audio, lasts for two to three seconds. Happens intermittently every minute or so. Started with the Dec 1st update. Please fix!


----------



## Splurge

I've had success with a HDMI splitter that strips HDCP. No audio problems going to Denon receiver. 

TiVo --> AVR --> HDMI splitter --> Darbee --> TV


----------



## winter

Wanted to chime in with a "me too" post -- started having HDCP issues about 2 weeks ago, my setup is Bolt > Denon AVR > TV, found that I could get it temp working by switching inputs on the TV to an unused one and then back to HDMI. That fixes it until the next time the TV is powered off and back on again then have to repeat the procedure.

Based on google research, I bought an inexpensive HDMI splitter and stuck that between Denon and TV but no go for me - that didn't help at all.

Really disappointed that Tivo would put out a software release, realize that it was causing problems (from all the complaints) and not roll it back or fix it promptly. 

For a company that relies on their name reputation/goodwill they aren't trying very hard.


----------



## Splurge

Make sure the splitter does strip HDCP. Many do not as they are 'required' to pass through.


----------



## winter

Yea, I don't think they advertise it as such (because of legal reasons) but I picked a unit where reviewers said that it fixed their HDCP problem which to me indicated that it was stripping.


----------



## hectorvs

wanted to +1 this thread. recently bought a Tivo Bolt and I've been having problems with the HDCP handshaking between Tivo -> AVR -> TV

I'm using the Tivo provided cable, my AVR is a Denon X2200W and my TV is a 1080p plasma (panasonic).

I believe the problem is in the order the things turn on... I have my tivo remote to turn on TV, which turns on the AVR. Tivo is always on.

I get black screen, then a message that says "This TV does not Suport HDCP 2.2" then that goes away, and TV starts again. Black screen sometimes comes back.

Unplugging and replugging the Tivo kinda fixes it.. but this is less than ideal and not acceptable at all.


----------



## winter

I've had my bolt for one year and never had a problem until this started ~2 weeks ago, same error message as you about no support for HDCP 2.2. I didn't change any gear/settings on my end so I firmly believe that it is something that they implemented in a Tivo software update.


----------



## davahad

winter said:


> Wanted to chime in with a "me too" post -- started having HDCP issues about 2 weeks ago, my setup is Bolt > Denon AVR > TV, found that I could get it temp working by switching inputs on the TV to an unused one and then back to HDMI. That fixes it until the next time the TV is powered off and back on again then have to repeat the procedure.
> 
> Based on google research, I bought an inexpensive HDMI splitter and stuck that between Denon and TV but no go for me - that didn't help at all.
> 
> Really disappointed that Tivo would put out a software release, realize that it was causing problems (from all the complaints) and not roll it back or fix it promptly.
> 
> For a company that relies on their name reputation/goodwill they aren't trying very hard.


Look at the ones on Amazon and read the reviews and you will find one that strips the HDCP.


----------



## jcthorne

winter said:


> Based on google research, I bought an inexpensive HDMI splitter and stuck that between Denon and TV but no go for me - that didn't help at all.


Place the splitter between tivo and the AVR. It needs to be the first HDMI tivo sees.


----------



## winter

Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## tomhorsley

The splitter I got doesn't strip HDCP so much as use the valid HDCP from port 1 to keep port 2 running no matter what it is connected to, so port 1 needs to be talking to a real device that is responding to HDCP in order for port 2 to work for things like a capture card, etc. I don't know if all the splitters work this way or not, but it could be a problem if they do.


----------



## sinanju

bmdoss said:


> Ya my TV flashes a black screen for 2-3 seconds every several minutes.. I can reseat the HDMI and all is good for a while
> 
> Sent from my klte using Tapatalk


I'm lucky... mine only goes black for a half of a second about 5 seconds after I turn on the TV. I have an open ticket on the issue. TiVo only pays attention when the volume of reports goes up. I hope everyone is calling in.


----------



## Johnd206

herbman said:


> Margret asked me to try a standby / resume with the TV on..


This worked for me. I have a harmony remote and there is a "power toggle" option in the TiVo command menu when setting up the remote. This is the same thing as putting the TiVo into STAND BY MODE.

I got a refurb Bolt on Black Friday. It worked great a couple of weeks ago but has been acting up ever since the latest software update. At first I was receiving the HMDC error than just a blue screen the last few days. I called TiVo support and they had me do the usual switch imputs, disconnect and reconnect yada yada. I checked the forums here and found herbman's post. The last few days I have been using power toggle or put the TiVo into STAND BY MODE. I still get the blue screen the next day, possibly after the daily update but this works for now.


----------



## auxiliary

im in the same boat. Not sure if i am glad to hear it is a software and not hardware. I bought my Bolt on BF as some of you. Worked great for a few days and now when i take it out stand by mode, my tv says searching for signal and blinks a few times for a minute and then i get picture. My 2nd time i contacted tivo i was told it was a known issue. Resolution...call mid week to see if it is still an issue, might have to swap it out. Seems that is not the resolution here. Used the cable they gave me, plugged directly into my TV. Never had an issue on my other tivo so i know it is not my tv.


----------



## clark_kent

I'd like to share my experience trying to find an answer to my perplexing intermittent playback issue with my TiVo Bolt. My initial setup had the Bolt output going to my Blu-ray player (for video processing) and then sending the Blu-ray output to the TV. I used this setup for a long time and had no playback issues whatsoever. The only problem with this setup was that I was not able to see the A/V processors on-screen GUI. I finally decided to change the setup and I routed the TiVo output to the A/V processor and the A/V processor output to the TV. That's when my perplexing intermittent playback problems started.

Sometimes, everything worked fine ("everything" = FF, FR, skip forward, skip backward and the all important "D" button). But, most of the time (when I used one of the "everything" buttons), the TV screen would go black for a second or so, and then resume playing. It looked like there was some re-handshaking going on for some odd reason. Not knowing whether or not the Bolt started having brain seizures, I put the Bolt back through the Blu-ray to the TV and lo and behold, playback had no problems. I put the Bolt back through the A/V processor and the playback problems came right back. Then I put the Bolt directly to the TV and again no playback problems. Sooo, I put the Bolt back through the A/V processor and again the intermittent problems came right back. Between all this chuck and jive, I also played with a multitude of HDMI cables to no avail.

Even though all my devices are (supposedly) HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 compliant, I soon found out that I was probably having an HDCP issue. Since I only experienced this playback problem when the Bolt was connected through the A/V processor, I naturally assumed the problem was with the A/V processor itself. I called the A/V support line and explained what was happening. I was told I should turn OFF the HDCP function on the TiVo. I said I didn't think that that was possible. They said I should call TiVo and ask them how to do that. Well, I didn't call TiVo, but I did call some folks in the A/V business.

What I heard through the grapevine is that with the advent of HDCP 2.2 (thank you Hollyw$$d and R$AA), new chips were needed to handle that handshake between the source and sink device. What I also heard was that "early" chips did not always handle the HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 handshake correctly. Sometimes it worked fine but, sometimes not. My A/V processor was about as early of a production run as you could get with HDCP 2.2 built in.

Doing a bit more poking around, I found that one could possibly "fix" the inadequacy of dysfunctional HDCP chips by getting a gizmo that would "force" proper HDCP to the TV. These devices are supposedly able to do that:

4K Up/Down Scaler
Integral 4K60 4:4:4 600MHz : HDFury.com | Fix HDCP Error and Solve Connecting issues
Linker 4K60 4:4:4 600MHz : HDFury.com | Fix HDCP Error and Solve Connecting issues

I also heard that a relatively cheap fix that may work is a splitter that strips out HDCP. BUT, splitters are not sold with a label saying "strips HDCP" on them, so getting one that actually does strip HDCP may be a bit challenging:

Tweaking4All.com - How to remove HDCP from HDMI signal ...

I decided to try swapping out my "early" production A/V unit with a current production A/V unit. I wanted to see if the issue had been fixed in production but the manufacturer was not letting on (or possibly not telling the support desk) of a potential HDCP problem in early units. I have had a current production A/V processor running for a short while now. And, so far (knock on wood), it looks like the HDCP handshake problems are gone. All the TiVo "everything" functions work without any playback issues.

My guess is that there may be a significant number of A/V units out there with "early" HDCP 2.2 chips that are buggy. I'm not sure TiVo can fix an intermittent HDCP handshake problem that may inherently be caused by early, buggy HDCP chips. Especially when the chips reside in the A/V unit itself and not in the TiVo. (TiVoMargret, are you listening?)

Happy holidays and Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## tomhorsley

Nope, there are no buggy HDCP chips. What there is, is a buggy HDCP standard which is hopelessly ambiguous and doesn't address how to handle any real world usage that people run into .

Basically the odds are somewhere around 80% that equipment from different manufacturers won't speak HDCP reliably. You should read some of the threads in the AVSForums with people trying to get HDCP problems fixed with different receivers, TVs, blu-ray players, etc.


----------



## alexb

@clark_kent thanks, interesting devices, i have never had a HDCP issue but i do have issues that everytime i fast forward on the tivo (or other DVR) the TV and soundbar via ARC use it as excuse to re-negotiate the audio path - most times this causes a delay in the sound coming back, sometimes it breaks the sound :-( i wonder if the HDFury would help...


----------



## clark_kent

@alexb I don't know if the HDFury will help or not, but I have heard that ARC can be problematic. Have you tried getting sound to the soundbar some other way?


----------



## alexb

clark_kent said:


> @alexb I don't know if the HDFury will help or not, but I have heard that ARC can be problematic. Have you tried getting sound to the soundbar some other way?


No as i don't want an AVR (this is a 5.1 vizio soundbar with satellites and subwoofer) and each of the HDMI devices goes directly into the TV. I guess i could figure out if the Vizio 4K TV will optical/spdif audio out to the soundbar.... I guess i should ring Vizio and ask them to sort their kit out 

(PS HDFury guys let me know the unit won't solve my issues, they seem very responsive by they way, i almost wanted to buy one just because of that!)


----------



## bmdoss

Entered a ticket with Tivo also.. Included a link to this thread.. 

Sent from my klte using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdoss

Bought a cheap hdmi splitter and the problem has been solved.. Well it's a work around.. 

Sent from my klte using Tapatalk


----------



## herbman

bmdoss said:


> Bought a cheap hdmi splitter and the problem has been solved.. Well it's a work around..
> 
> Sent from my klte using Tapatalk


Can you link which model? This is driving me crazy with my Bolt and my old Viewsonic N4200w. The premiere was always fine over HDMI.


----------



## bmdoss

herbman said:


> Can you link which model? This is driving me crazy with my Bolt and my old Viewsonic N4200w. The premiere was always fine over HDMI.


SOWTECH ST-HDSP0001 1X2 HDMI Splitter for Full HD 1080P Support 3D (One Input To Two Outputs) Amazon.com: SOWTECH ST-HDSP0001 1X2 HDMI Splitter for Full HD 1080P Support 3D (One Input To Two Outputs): Home Audio & Theater

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## norbertsf

bmdoss said:


> SOWTECH ST-HDSP0001 1X2 HDMI Splitter for Full HD 1080P Support 3D (One Input To Two Outputs) Amazon.com: SOWTECH ST-HDSP0001 1X2 HDMI Splitter for Full HD 1080P Support 3D (One Input To Two Outputs): Home Audio & Theater
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Just want to add that I have been experiencing the same HDMI issue in this thread on a Bolt and Panasonic Plasma. Before December of 2016 it had been working perfectly for a year.

The SOWTECH Splitter mentioned above solved the issue!! (placed splitter between the tivo and AV reciever)

I hope TIVO fixes this.

Thanks bmdoss!


----------



## Nickipedia

Since the 20.6.3.RC13 release I've not gotten the "HDMI connection not permitted" error at all. Has anyone else noticed any changes over the last few releases?


----------



## bmdoss

norbertsf said:


> Just want to add that I have been experiencing the same HDMI issue in this thread on a Bolt and Panasonic Plasma. Before December of 2016 it had been working perfectly for a year.
> 
> The SOWTECH Splitter mentioned above solved the issue!! (placed splitter between the tivo and AV reciever)
> 
> I hope TIVO fixes this.
> 
> Thanks bmdoss!


I am glad to hear you issues are resolved also!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty45714

Samsung UN65KS8500 and Bolt+, still get HDMI connection not permitted at times when I begin playing a new recording. Seems to happen when the tivo changes resolution, like from 720p to 1080i. I'm on software version RC15. Still some work to do with HDMI handshake. I use a direct HDMI connection between the Tivo and the TV, using the cable supplied with the Bolt+.


----------



## Puppy76

Marty45714 said:


> Samsung UN65KS8500 and Bolt+, still get HDMI connection not permitted at times when I begin playing a new recording. Seems to happen when the tivo changes resolution, like from 720p to 1080i. I'm on software version RC15. Still some work to do with HDMI handshake. I use a direct HDMI connection between the Tivo and the TV, using the cable supplied with the Bolt+.


I've got an 8000 Samsung from last year and a Bolt, and basically every time I either switch inputs to the Tivo, or change shows where it's changing resolutions, the picture appears, then after a few seconds blanks out a few times, then the connection works.

It's semi-annoying, but doesn't sound 1/10th as bad as what some are seeing? But I guess it's a variant on the same issue?

Does TiVo not like...use their own hardware anymore?


----------



## Marty45714

It's the same issue for me. Sometimes it can last 30 seconds or more while it is establishing the handshake, which is even more annoying.



Puppy76 said:


> I've got an 8000 Samsung from last year and a Bolt, and basically every time I either switch inputs to the Tivo, or change shows where it's changing resolutions, the picture appears, then after a few seconds blanks out a few times, then the connection works.
> 
> It's semi-annoying, but doesn't sound 1/10th as bad as what some are seeing? But I guess it's a variant on the same issue?
> 
> Does TiVo not like...use their own hardware anymore?


----------



## tivoboy

I've been getting this issue about a week now.. a reboot fixes it, but the unit has to have all the video resolution settings redone. pain. I tried a splitter, but the tivo signal wasn't passing through the splitter properly so that was a pain. I've seen this in the past, usually a couple updates later it gets resolved but it is a pain till then.


----------



## joewom

I get the black screen on anything I watch for 10 to 30 seconds at a time. Very frustrating. I used to get HDMI connection not allowed. I upgraded my HDMI and haven't seen that in a while. Not saying it fixed it as that was way more random then the black screen issue.


----------



## Wildh

Interesting to read the issues. Anyone on this thread have problems with redmere cables? I just bought a unit this week and when going through the setup would get to the upgrade, I'd get a blank input screen on my TV. I took the unit back thinking it was broken then the new one did the same thing.

I started trying different things and just tried the cheapo in the box... Bang worked. Tried 3 different redmere ones... None worked. Back to another generic... Worked.

Strange. Since I would see the boot screen. But it definitely didn't like higher resolution outputs.


----------



## Marty45714

Cables can absolutely be an issue. In my case, not so. I can tell it's the HDCP handshake. But that's the reason why I made sure to specify that I was using the cable that came with the Bolt+. If you read cable reviews on Amazon, you will see all types of issues with cheaply made or non complaint cables.



Wildh said:


> Interesting to read the issues. Anyone on this thread have problems with redmere cables? I just bought a unit this week and when going through the setup would get to the upgrade, I'd get a blank input screen on my TV. I took the unit back thinking it was broken then the new one did the same thing.
> 
> I started trying different things and just tried the cheapo in the box... Bang worked. Tried 3 different redmere ones... None worked. Back to another generic... Worked.
> 
> Strange. Since I would see the boot screen. But it definitely didn't like higher resolution outputs.


----------



## tomhorsley

There is an insane amount of discussion of cables in the Oppo UDP-203 Ultra Blu-Ray player owners thread over in the avsforums. The consensus seems to be to get "certified" cables (monoprice has reasonably priced ones). Also there is a lot of hate directed at "active" cables (for one thing, they are easy to plug in the wrong way round). Also, the shorter cable, the better.


----------



## Mark_K

joewom said:


> I get the black screen on anything I watch for 10 to 30 seconds at a time. Very frustrating. I used to get HDMI connection not allowed. I upgraded my HDMI and haven't seen that in a while. Not saying it fixed it as that was way more random then the black screen issue.


Black 10-30 second screens is a classic symptom of a HDMI cable issue.


----------



## aaronwt

tomhorsley said:


> There is an insane amount of discussion of cables in the Oppo UDP-203 Ultra Blu-Ray player owners thread over in the avsforums. The consensus seems to be to get "certified" cables (monoprice has reasonably priced ones). Also there is a lot of hate directed at "active" cables (for one thing, they are easy to plug in the wrong way round). Also, the shorter cable, the better.


??? The Redmere cables are only easy to plug in the wrong way if you don't read the label. There is a label at each end that specifies which is the source and which is the display. Now why someone wouldn't read the label on the cable, I don't know? But any amplified cable, like Redmere, needs to be connected in one direction.

I have half a dozen Redmere cables in my 2K setup. But I can't say that I ever connected them in the wrong direction. In my 4K setup I only use the Monoprice premium certified cables. They have worked great with my dozen UHD/HDR sources and five HDMI 2.0a Switches. And they are passive cables so there is no need to be connected a certain way.


----------



## woolvr

aaronwt said:


> ??? The Redmere cables are only easy to plug in the wrong way if you don't read the label. There is a label at each end that specifies which is the source and which is the display. Now why someone wouldn't read the label on the cable, I don't know? But any amplified cable, like Redmere, needs to be connected in one direction.
> 
> I have half a dozen Redmere cables in my 2K setup. But I can't say that I ever connected them in the wrong direction. In my 4K setup I only use the Monoprice premium certified cables. They have worked great with my dozen UHD/HDR sources and five HDMI 2.0a Switches. And they are passive cables so there is no need to be connected a certain way.


I called yesterday and complained about this issue also and they told me that they are working on a solution to the problem and at the least they would have a workaround until the final fix through a software update.


----------



## ksalwitz

woolvr said:


> I called yesterday and complained about this issue also and they told me that they are working on a solution to the problem and at the least they would have a workaround until the final fix through a software update.


I'd like to know what the estimated time frame is for the workaround, or the final fix. I'm using an old Samsung LN-S4696D(circa 2007), and a Denon AVR-x4000 my bolt works fine. However I'm looking at a Samsung 55" Class 4K SUHD (8000 series) that I've had my eye on since before Christmas. Maybe I should call and complain as well? I'm sure the more noise we make the sooner it'll get resolved.


----------



## Marty45714

I wanted to report to everyone that I purchased one of the Monoprice certified HDMI cables and replaced the OEM Tivo Bolt+ cable, and since, I have not seen the HDMI connection not permitted message. So, as much as this appeared to be a handshake issue, it does in fact, seem to be cable related. This is after 3 full days of use, whereas, I would have received the message several, if not dozens of times by now using the OEM cable.


----------



## woolvr

Marty45714 said:


> I wanted to report to everyone that I purchased one of the Monoprice certified HDMI cables and replaced the OEM Tivo Bolt+ cable, and since, I have not seen the HDMI connection not permitted message. So, as much as this appeared to be a handshake issue, it does in fact, seem to be cable related. This is after 3 full days of use, whereas, I would have received the message several, if not dozens of times by now using the OEM cable.


can you provide a link to the exact cable you bought?


----------



## Marty45714

Well, I thought the issue was resolved, however, it reared its ugly head again last night after 3 days without issue. So, now I'm back to thinking it's software related.



woolvr said:


> can you provide a link to the exact cable you bought?


----------



## Mkaz527

I truly can't believe how ridiculous this is. This is my first experience with TiVo and it's been horrendous. I, like others, thought it was the box and returned it - only to have the exact same thing happen again. Customer support was about as useless as Betsy DeVos teaching a class on ethics. I went with TiVo due to the cult-like praise heaped upon it and have been sorely disappointed. It's 2017 and I can't run the box through a receiver???? I need to buy a splitter to make it work???? Holy sh!t. My display is a Panasonic Plasma. Willing to give the splitter a shot (ordered the SOWTECH ST-HDSP0001). If that doesn't work, I'm out.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Is your TIVO a Bolt? If it is the SOWTECH splitter will not work. You need a splitter that supports HDMI 2.0. Even then it is hit and miss. Also, a splitter will not resolye your receiver issue.


----------



## Mkaz527

Yes, it's a bolt. I was ok with running direct to the tv. So with what you're saying, there's no solution? Thanks for the response.


----------



## ksalwitz

ksalwitz said:


> I'd like to know what the estimated time frame is for the workaround, or the final fix. I'm using an old Samsung LN-S4696D(circa 2007), and a Denon AVR-x4000 my bolt works fine. However I'm looking at a Samsung 55" Class 4K SUHD (8000 series) that I've had my eye on since before Christmas. Maybe I should call and complain as well? I'm sure the more noise we make the sooner it'll get resolved.


Update to this is that I have a Denon avr-x4000 receiver that is NOT *HDCP 2.2 *compliant. So in order to support a new TV (the aforementioned Samsung) I would have to get a new receiver or go directly to the TV from the Bolt and use the optical output from the TV to get the sound back to the receiver.


----------



## doconeill

GAH! I'm running into this with the new Bolt+ I just hooked up last night...setup went fine aside from the networking being slow to get started - all was well. This morning, it was only in low resolution and no sound. And now I can't even get it to do that - everything, even SD channels, report "HDMI connection not permitted".

This is to an older HD TV (Philips purchased 2007). I've tried ALL the tricks, and none of them work. It won't negotiate HDCP any more and has basically made it little better than a brick right now. I've got another TV, but it isn't much newer and according to the specs only does HDMI 1.3.

I can find nothing that says your equipment HAS to be HDMI2.0/HDCP2.2 compliant if you're not using the 4k features, etc.

I am extremely not happy...


----------



## Puppy76

doconeill said:


> GAH! I'm running into this with the new Bolt+ I just hooked up last night...setup went fine aside from the networking being slow to get started - all was well. This morning, it was only in low resolution and no sound. And now I can't even get it to do that - everything, even SD channels, report "HDMI connection not permitted".
> 
> This is to an older HD TV (Philips purchased 2007). I've tried ALL the tricks, and none of them work. It won't negotiate HDCP any more and has basically made it little better than a brick right now. I've got another TV, but it isn't much newer and according to the specs only does HDMI 1.3.
> 
> I can find nothing that says your equipment HAS to be HDMI2.0/HDCP2.2 compliant if you're not using the 4k features, etc.
> 
> I am extremely not happy...


Have you tried the other TV? I think with something from 2007 probably a Sony would work, but quite possibly no one else from that long ago would have bothered making it truly compliant. (Also really this thread is about issues with the TiVo, I think, while this would be with a TV not properly supporting HDMI.)


----------



## atmuscarella

doconeill said:


> GAH! I'm running into this with the new Bolt+ I just hooked up last night...setup went fine aside from the networking being slow to get started - all was well. This morning, it was only in low resolution and no sound. And now I can't even get it to do that - everything, even SD channels, report "HDMI connection not permitted".
> 
> This is to an older HD TV (Philips purchased 2007). I've tried ALL the tricks, and none of them work. It won't negotiate HDCP any more and has basically made it little better than a brick right now. I've got another TV, but it isn't much newer and according to the specs only does HDMI 1.3.
> 
> I can find nothing that says your equipment HAS to be HDMI2.0/HDCP2.2 compliant if you're not using the 4k features, etc.
> 
> I am extremely not happy...


You should have no issues using a Bolt/Bolt+ on an older HD TV. I have no issues using my Bolt on a 2008 Panasonic TV. I would work with support to see what they can do, your unit maybe defective.

But honestly this HDMI handshake crap is a pain, just bought a new Roku Premiere+ to upgrade my old Roku 2XS and the new Roku keeps doing something that causes my TV to keep bring up the HDMI port graphic that shows up when you switch HDMI inputs, basically makes it impossible to watch TV and the new Roku worthless.


----------



## doconeill

Puppy76 said:


> Have you tried the other TV? I think with something from 2007 probably a Sony would work, but quite possibly no one else from that long ago would have bothered making it truly compliant. (Also really this thread is about issues with the TiVo, I think, while this would be with a TV not properly supporting HDMI.)


Not yet, didn't have time to try it. Will try and do it this evening. But it should still fall back to to an earlier protocol regardless. All my other equipment has worked fine with it.


----------



## Static

FYI this is a KNOWN issue with tivo:



 TIVO said:


> Howard (4/3/2017, 5:16:09 PM): Thanks for your patience today. It looks like we are having a known issue with Tivo Bolts not coming back with Samsung TVs, just as you have described. What I've done is opened a case that I've attached to the issue, and that way our software department will know to include your box in the resolution. I apologize, but we don't have a current ETA on when that will be resolved.


im getting really annoyed with this... ive had nothing but issues since getting my Bolt in December!


----------



## aaronwt

atmuscarella said:


> You should have no issues using a Bolt/Bolt+ on an older HD TV. I have no issues using my Bolt on a 2008 Panasonic TV. I would work with support to see what they can do, your unit maybe defective.
> 
> But honestly this HDMI handshake crap is a pain, just bought a new Roku Premiere+ to upgrade my old Roku 2XS and the new Roku keeps doing something that causes my TV to keep bring up the HDMI port graphic that shows up when you switch HDMI inputs, basically makes it impossible to watch TV and the new Roku worthless.


Did you turn off HDMI-CEC in the ROku?


----------



## atmuscarella

aaronwt said:


> Did you turn off HDMI-CEC in the ROku?


That fixed it!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## doconeill

Just reporting back that the Bolt+ works fine on an HDCP 1.3-compatible TV from 2009, so it seems that my Philips is too borderline for the Bolt+ requirements. Unfortunately the Philips is the main TV and much larger than the other one, and I'd much rather have the Bolt+ on the main TV. The Premiere has no such issue.

TiVo support has yet to respond (big surprise)


----------



## aaronwt

doconeill said:


> Just reporting back that the Bolt+ works fine on an HDCP 1.3-compatible TV from 2009, so it seems that my Philips is too borderline for the Bolt+ requirements. Unfortunately the Philips is the main TV and much larger than the other one, and I'd much rather have the Bolt+ on the main TV. The Premiere has no such issue.
> 
> TiVo support has yet to respond (big surprise)


The Bolts had no problem working with my 2007 Toshiba DLP TV. And a 2008 Samsung DLP TV.


----------



## tivoboy

problem now happens daily with pretty much every turn on of the tv.. :-(


----------



## lessd

tivoboy said:


> problem now happens daily with pretty much every turn on of the tv.. :-(


When I turn on the HDTV my Bolt is normally in sleep mode, when I wake the Bolt up no problem, if the Bolt is not in sleep mode 50% of the time I have to turn the TV off than back on to get the HDMI connection to work.


----------



## ablancha

Just a quick question about those of us who unboxed their Bolt+, plugged it in, and after seeing " just a few minutes," lost any way to interact with the Bolt+: 

How is the box to be updated when I cannot see the GUI to put it on a network? 

Woman at CustomerSvc said they would replace it, but couldn't guarantee it will work! So now, I have lost service for the TiVo from which I transferred service, and have no TiVo available at all and am out $800.

Wow, this is really bad. I've had TiVos since I beta tested the Original TiVo, so I've dealt with a lot of weird issues over the years. This takes the cake.


----------



## InFromTheCold

What happened to the old Tivo? How come you've lost service on it -- has it already been 10 days since you connected the new one? If not, the old one should still work, shouldn't it?


----------



## HerronScott

InFromTheCold said:


> What happened to the old Tivo? How come you've lost service on it -- has it already been 10 days since you connected the new one? If not, the old one should still work, shouldn't it?


Plus given an issue with the new Bolt, they should extend the 10 days if it has to be replaced.

Scott


----------



## dolfer

TiVoMargret said:


> We are actively working on the HDMI issues.
> 
> In the meantime, if you experience either the red screen or the black screen, please unplug the HDMI cable in the back of the TiVo box, and then plug it back in. You shouldn't have to reboot the box.
> 
> I am very sorry for this trouble.
> 
> --Margret


Margaret, Any updates on this? I'm getting the black flashes frequently and it's quite annoying. Thanks for any info you might have! --Dolf


----------



## Pcomazzi

Being a new Bolt user, the only issue I have with HDMI is the audio. I currently have the tivo's hdmi connected to my marrantz receiver. There is also an Xbox, PC and Amazon FireTV stick connect to the Marrantz. All of those devices play video and audio just fine with just HDMI. 

When the Tivo's audio is sent to dolby, audio work except when I want to use Tivo to connect to the amazon prime app. Video from there plays with no audio. Have to go back and set Tivos audio to PCM and then it works. 

I haven't tried connecting a optical cable to the Tivo to the Marrantz. Supposedly that will fix the issue, not ideal but better than changing audio settings all the time.


----------



## rcoates777

dolfer said:


> Margaret, Any updates on this? I'm getting the black flashes frequently and it's quite annoying. Thanks for any info you might have! --Dolf


Knock on wood I'm not having this problem - yet. But I went back to the beginning of the thread and was surprised that this issue is 1.5 years old! Fixes come slowly.


----------



## dolfer

Not sure what happened yesterday but my Bolt is lightning-fast again and there's no blank screen flashes. And I hadn't done any of the suggested fixes yet. Software update???


----------



## WarDaddy

I had this problem with my Tivo Bolt+ and my Denon AVR-X4300H. My screen would go black and return after 1 second or so. To begin with it wasn't bad but it became unbearable.
This device solved it:
Amazon.com: AstroAI 4K 1X2 Port HDMI Splitter Amplifier HDCP Ver 1.4 Certified Support 3D 1080P with Power Adapter: Electronics
You can probably find cheaper but this one works.


----------



## Puppy76

Thankfully so far on my 2016 Samsung 8000 series I've only had it...like when it changes resolution for any reason, it USUALLY (but not always) plays for a few seconds, blanks for a couple seconds, then comes back and is normal until the next time it changes resolution.


----------



## shwru980r

Puppy76 said:


> Thankfully so far on my 2016 Samsung 8000 series I've only had it...like when it changes resolution for any reason, it USUALLY (but not always) plays for a few seconds, blanks for a couple seconds, then comes back and is normal until the next time it changes resolution.


You can set the Bolt to output a fixed resolution.


----------



## Puppy76

shwru980r said:


> You can set the Bolt to output a fixed resolution.


Thanks! Yeah, I think I knew about that, but was worried it might...does it support 4K at 60fps? Like I was worried I might be sacrificing SOMETHING by doing that.


----------



## shwru980r

Puppy76 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I think I knew about that, but was worried it might...does it support 4K at 60fps? Like I was worried I might be sacrificing SOMETHING by doing that.


I think the Bolt only supports 4K for streaming. I don't think you will be sacrificing anything.


----------



## aaronwt

Puppy76 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I think I knew about that, but was worried it might...does it support 4K at 60fps? Like I was worried I might be sacrificing SOMETHING by doing that.





shwru980r said:


> I think the Bolt only supports 4K for streaming. I don't think you will be sacrificing anything.


The Bolt can output at 2160P60. It can output everything at that resolution and framerate if you want. When I switched to an Onkyo receiver I was using 2160P60 ouput as well as 2160P24 and 1080P24.
But I recently switched to native resolution output at 720P and higher. So I'm no longer the using 2160P60 output option.


----------



## shwru980r

aaronwt said:


> The Bolt can output at 2160P60. It can output everything at that resolution and framerate if you want. When I switched to an Onkyo receiver I was using 2160P60 ouput as well as 2160P24 and 1080P24.
> But I recently switched to native resolution output at 720P and higher. So I'm no longer the using 2160P60 output option.


My Bolt has the 4K resolutions grayed out and it says they are not supported.


----------



## gbenrus25

I still get this issue of "HDMI Connection Not Permitted" flashing briefly all the time. I also have a 2016 Samsung 8000 Series. Did you guys ever get it resolved?


----------



## measel

It was fixed ( for me at least ) by a software update a few months back.


----------



## gbenrus25

measel said:


> It was fixed ( for me at least ) by a software update a few months back.


Thanks. Do you have Hydra and a TiVo bolt? I know the last Encore release notes said this was fixed but didn't find anything for Hydra.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakland1000

ablancha said:


> Just a quick question about those of us who unboxed their Bolt+, plugged it in, and after seeing " just a few minutes," lost any way to interact with the Bolt+:
> 
> How is the box to be updated when I cannot see the GUI to put it on a network?
> 
> Woman at CustomerSvc said they would replace it, but couldn't guarantee it will work! So now, I have lost service for the TiVo from which I transferred service, and have no TiVo available at all and am out $800.
> 
> Wow, this is really bad. I've had TiVos since I beta tested the Original TiVo, so I've dealt with a lot of weird issues over the years. This takes the cake.


I'm new to this Community and I am absolutely shocked to be reading about all these problems. I've only had a tivo for 11 months but I am having an hdmi problem as well. It leads me suspicious of Tivo. "a lot of weird issues" huh>?


----------



## Mikeguy

Oakland1000 said:


> I'm new to this Community and I am absolutely shocked to be reading about all these problems. I've only had a tivo for 11 months but I am having an hdmi problem as well. It leads me suspicious of Tivo. "a lot of weird issues" huh>?


You have a 1-year limited warranty--if your issue continues, _recommended to contact TiVo before the period is up_, possibly for a low-cost replacement.


----------



## gbenrus25

Figured out that the "HDMI Connection Not Permitted" only occurs when the TiVo changes resolution. I know I can set the TiVo to always output in only one resolution but would rather it output in the correct resolution and have the TV upscale


----------

